# Flying to Iloilo. Connect via Cebu or Manila?



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm close to launching to the Philippines and as there are no direct flights any longer to Iloilo from Singapore I now face a choice.

_I have an aunt in SG im stopping to see which is why Im not going London-Manila direct. _

My choices:

Singapore - Cebu - Iloilo
Singapore - Manila - Iloilo

I've always been reluctant to touch Manila as I found it a chaotic mess back in 2015 but I hear its improved and that I can land and depart from the same terminal (its the terminal transfers that worry me)

Cebu looks an awesome airport,gleaming and newer. Never been but seen it on YT.

In both cases I will be in transit for at least 5hrs. I guess it boils down to which airport is better to be stuck in and if there are any other advantages to one over the other.

Would greatly appreciate the input of the forum, thanks


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Perhaps a price thing too? 
And whats available now when opened and not fully recovered. 
I GUESS flying Cebu Pasific Singapore - Cebu - Iloilo. Cebu Pasific was cheaper at the routes I checked, but my checkings were before covid.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu is c!osed at this moment, I guess you are not arriving in the next week or so. It will be closed until they dig the Korean airline out of the end of the runway.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I was able to buy food to eat at Manila airport before my flight.

I had a long layover in Inchon, South Korea.
I brought food with me on the flight because experience taught me that Duncan Donuts is the only food available.

Is food available in Cebu ?

One thing to consider.


----------



## ozemike (Oct 17, 2021)

Howard_Z said:


> I was able to buy food to eat at Manila airport before my flight.
> 
> I had a long layover in Inchon, South Korea.
> I brought food with me on the flight because experience taught me that Duncan Donuts is the only food available.
> ...


Plenty food choices in the new Cebu airport


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Just a thought Katana. Have you looked at PAL as they have their own terminal and from memory (could be wrong) is international and domestic in the same terminal (2), north and south wings.
Check out their flights perhaps.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Does Cebu have short runways ?


BBC News - Korean Air crash: Plane overruns runway in bad weather








Korean Air plane overruns runway in bad weather


A Korean Air plane overran on the runway while landing at Mactan-Cebu International Airport in the Philippines.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Been somewhat over 10 years since I flew in & out of Cebu and I think they have a new airport & runway since. A Korean Air jet just ran off the end there so may be closed for a while till they get cleared. You may have no choice but go thru Manila. My future Brother-in-law just went back thru Manila a few weeks ago and will arrive again the 1st or 2nd for her interview. He has made no mention about problems or hassles there.

Let me know when you get here, maybe we could meet up for lunch or dinner. My spouse is always open for things like that and you have mentioned your lady lives in Pavia which is right next to Mandurriao where we are.

Fred


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your replies, close to making a choice. I did find out that yes if I use PAL or CebuPac respectively they have their own terminals at MNL and I stay in the same building.

In Cebu I will have to get the bus to the domestic terminal but its just a 10 min walk away from a video I saw and the bus takes 2 minutes or something like that. Its right next door.

The one big difference is that from Manila the airplane is a jet (A320) while from Cebu its one of those propeller jobs (ATR or Dash 8) they sound like WW2 planes lol.



fmartin_gila said:


> Let me know when you get here, maybe we could meet up for lunch or dinner. My spouse is always open for things like that and you have mentioned your lady lives in Pavia which is right next to Mandurriao where we are.
> 
> Fred


I will! That would be nice meet you both  The gf and I will be gallivanting around (locally) for a bit and once settled will get in touch with you on the forum. I have not forgotten how you and your wife helped me in 2019 to find a Bite Center after I got nipped by a feral cat. It was - and is - much appreciated! The center is close to you, near Mega World!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Not all international airlines fly into the same Manila terminal. Cebu Pacific uses terminal 3.
International flights - All Nippon Airways, Cathay Pacific Airways, Delta Air Lines, Emirates, Etihad Airways, KLM Royal Dutch Airlines, Qantas Airways, Qatar Airways, Singapore Airlines, Turkish Airlines, United Airlines; International and Domestic flights - Cebu Pacific Air, PAL Express, Philippines AirAsia.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Not all international airlines fly into the same Manila terminal. Cebu Pacific uses terminal 3.
> International flights - All Nippon Airways, Cathay Pacific Airways, Delta Air Lines, Emirates, Etihad Airways, KLM Royal Dutch Airlines, Qantas Airways, Qatar Airways, Singapore Airlines, Turkish Airlines, United Airlines; International and Domestic flights - Cebu Pacific Air, PAL Express, Philippines AirAsia.


Appreciate this info, thanks very much! What I always dread is arriving then having to exit the airport and find a cab for a drive through heavy traffic to another terminal miles away.

From what I see now I dont need to do that at either Manila or Cebu which is a big relief.


----------

